# Departments that have auxiliary program.



## AlexC

New here. 
I'm just wondering if their is a list of departments that have an auxiliary program? 

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## visible25

there*

And try this: Google.com "massachusetts auxiliary police"


----------



## Irishpride

Fall River PD has an Auxiliary Division http://www.frpd.org/Aux Pol/auxiliary.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

There are always summer specials all along the cape.


----------



## felony

Framingham
Natick
Milford
Holliston
Bellingham
Randolph
Ashland
Check your neighboring communities websites and see what they have.


----------



## dineen

I'm on Auxiliary for now. It depends on where you are. I'm on a different town than my hometown because Auxiliary wasn't hiring.


----------



## tms1989

Attleboro has one, pretty good too from what I have heard.

-Armed
-Cruiser Patrols
-Ability to do paid details

Attleboro is pretty busy to boot so it would certainly be a good place to get some experience.


----------



## dineen

tms1989 said:


> Attleboro has one, pretty good too from what I have heard.
> 
> -Armed
> -Cruiser Patrols
> -Ability to do paid details
> 
> Attleboro is pretty busy to boot so it would certainly be a good place to get some experience.


Wish I knew that before hopping onto Newton. Haha.


----------



## EJS12213

Leominster Auxiliary Police

-Armed
-Sworn with arrest powers
-no residency requirement
-Cruiser patrols
-same weapon/equipment as Full timers
-small uniform allowance
-at one point was trying to be allowed to do unfilled details


----------



## tms1989

dineen said:


> Wish I knew that before hopping onto Newton. Haha.


Just to add you don't need to be a resident. I believe they run two man cars and patrol city property. Depending on who's on they will work with the FT guys on calls, stops, etc. They are sworn as specials with the accompanying arrest powers.

The equip. is pretty much the same as the regulars minus tasers, rifles and such.

They will do paid details if no one else takes them

They put you through a short in house academy before going to SSPI. The R/I Academy and all equipment is on your dime.

I have heard they were even trying to give them CH 90 and ticket books but I don't know if it went through. My info is a few years dated.

Overall a great place to start. Good experience and a good way to get an Academy under your belt. I know a few people that went on to either paid reserve or full time gigs afterwards


----------



## Bloodhound

dineen said:


> Wish I knew that before hopping onto Newton. Haha.


Do they still have you driving around in full uniform, in a fully marked cruiser, with no gun and no powers? Seems like the biggest liability on Earth for them.


----------



## felony

Webster also has an auxiliary program with no residency.


----------



## dineen

Bloodhound said:


> Do they still have you driving around in full uniform, in a fully marked cruiser, with no gun and no powers? Seems like the biggest liability on Earth for them.


Yup. We do...


----------



## dineen

I tried looking into at a few departments, they aren't easy to find like newton was. Anyone have the link to 
Attleboro's or anywhere else?


----------



## Goose

dineen said:


> I tried looking into at a few departments, they aren't easy to find like newton was. Anyone have the link to
> Attleboro's or anywhere else?


Not specifically speaking about Attleboro because I don't know anything about them, but I would venture to say that a lot of the auxiliary departments have very little or no web presence. Always best to do the legwork and make a phone call and chat someone up. If they do have a department, it shows initative and you can learn a lot about what they do.


----------



## dineen

Goose said:


> Not specifically speaking about Attleboro because I don't know anything about them, but I would venture to say that a lot of the auxiliary departments have very little or no web presence. Always best to do the legwork and make a phone call and chat someone up. If they do have a department, it shows initative and you can learn a lot about what they do.


Great point. Defintely going to have to. I got no arrest powers, no gun, nothing except patrolling in a marked cruiser and unpaid details. The experience is amazing but I need something else.


----------



## Goose

dineen said:


> Great point. Defintely going to have to. I got no arrest powers, no gun, nothing except patrolling in a marked cruiser and unpaid details. The experience is amazing but I need something else.


I honestly had more fun as an auxiliary for a busy agency than I did working sworn part time for a slow agency. We didn't do much, but it was more fun than sitting on the side of the road running traffic.


----------



## dineen

My job is part time and I can't keep handing over money to buy the things I need for the auxiliary. I ended up using some of my dad's uniform allowance (he's a dispatcher as well as an auxiliary officer) and if I didn't I wouldn't have had a duty belt or my gear.


----------



## tms1989

dineen said:


> Great point. Defintely going to have to. I got no arrest powers, no gun, nothing except patrolling in a marked cruiser and unpaid details. The experience is amazing but I need something else.


No website. You should call and ask when they plan on recruiting again. I have only seen them post openings in the Sun Chronicle, usually earlier in the summertime.


----------



## districtcircus12

revere has one.


----------



## sharpie98

Billerica has one


----------



## NRAGUY2ND

Good evening all, 

I was wondering if any you could help me out with some information? Do any of you know of any Auxiliary Police Department in Massachusetts that will accept an out-of-state resident? I currently live in Rhode Island, and we no longer have any Reserve, Auxiliary, and/or Special Police Officers in this state. The only exception are retirees of some agencies who still work paid details. 

I do have a law enforcement background; to include the Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Police Academy. My last in-service was in 2012, and I haven't been in the field since (I moved from MA back to RI that summer). 

Any info will be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Goose

NRAGUY2ND said:


> Do any of you know of any Auxiliary Police Department in Massachusetts that will accept an out-of-state resident?


Check with Somerville. They used to have two on that were from out of state.


----------



## NRAGUY2ND

Goose said:


> Check with Somerville. They used to have two on that were from out of state.


Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, they require MA residency now. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Does anyone have good information on the Abington Auxiliary Dept? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## districtcircus12

Somerville does not carry,


----------



## Goose

districtcircus12 said:


> Somerville does not carry,


I don't know where that factors in but after a year probation, most auxiliary officers are armed in Somerville.


----------



## districtcircus12

Most of them that I see, are not carrying.


----------



## kered

Somerville no longer carries.


----------



## districtcircus12

Like I said in comments past. They don't


----------

